

Remote Pairing with Vim and TMux - rbxbx
http://blog.voxdolo.me/remote-pairing-with-vim-and-tmux.html

======
jacquesm
I've been doing this for a couple of weeks now with someone in the UK and it's
worked quite well for us. We're only one timezone apart which really helps.

I'd like to add using IRC next to the screen for 'talk'.

And 'screen' works as well as 'TMux' and usually comes pre-installed.

~~~
rbxbx
Screen was mentioned as a viable alternative in the blog post :).

Also IRC would work, but if you're already using skype it also has a textual
chat interface...

~~~
jacquesm
Yes, it was. As for skype, I find IRC to be a bit more friendly than skype,
especially with people joining/leaving the conversation, reconnecting etc.
Obviously we don't use voice/video and I'm fine with that, it would probably
get in the way of work being done. IRC is a nice and simple way to get textual
information across (links and so on) and it's nicely asynchronous.

Our 'virtual office' has between two and five people in at at any time of the
day and it really does feel quite immersive.

~~~
Goosey
Considering how infrequently I actually interact with other people in my own
physical office (especially since we are all very conscious of not breaking
each other out of the 'zone') this sounds fantastic.

I have tried to motivate usage of a engineering-team internal IRC channel and
spread the use of screen-sharing software, but when people are physically so
close the standard response is "why don't you just go talk to him?". Makes
sense until you mix in the element of "I don't want to talk to him when he is
obviously concentrating." Sprinkle a touch of e-mail overload making that
medium useless and you have a strange atmosphere of working in proximity with
one another, but not necessarily together.

~~~
jacquesm
Here it's the opposite, we're _not_ in proximity but we are definitely working
together.

I'm actually very surprised by how well this works, I can't imagine it working
as well in a situation where we'd both have to leave our homes to travel to
some building somewhere to work together.

The atmosphere is pretty relaxed, there is a time for hard work and one for
status updates (the virtual water cooler), we get an awful lot of stuff done
in a day with 0 commute time to boot.

